# Testing results



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

We tested our levels today and phosphates are 10! isnt this bad? Our GH is 12 and out KH is 6, so that means our co2 levels are 11.2 correct? :help: this means were going to have to add co2? any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your phosphates are what? 10ppm? if so then that is bad. You need to reduce them to 1-2. To find your Co2 levels you measure your PH and KH, not GH and KH. Adding CO2 would depend on the plants and lighting in the tank.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

well i tested the tap water and it came out .5ppm, retested the tank and it came our darker than the 10. ppm mark again. I still have to retest the kh and ph. how do we reduce the level of phosphates, water changes? is this high phosphates bad for algae, bad for the plants, or both? our lighting is 2 wpg theres also temple narrow leaf and micro sword


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

results are in: kh is 6, ph is 7.0 according to the chart in the link you gave us in another thread, our co2 levels are 17.7


----------



## DavidDoyle (Jan 18, 2005)

Without knowing more I would bet something you are adding to your tank is causing the phosphates to rise. What dechlor and other additives do you use? Also what are you feeding?


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

we use aquarium pharm. tap water conditoner, and dont add anything else other than that. feeding varies from flakes, freeze dried tubifex worms & krill, frozen bloodworms and brine shrimp


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Your phosphates are coming from 1 of three sources...........
Tapwater (I don't think so though)
Overfeeding (I'm leaning toward this one)
Overstocking

Check you types of food. Are they high in phosphates? How much and how often are you feeding?

PO4 isn't bad for plants, nor does it cause algae like once thought. Too much of any nutrient will cause algae as it means your tank is unbalanced. Adding a LOT more live plants will help also.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

I will check out the foods, and get back to you. In this tank we feed every other day, I don't think its coming from the tap water either since those levels are low


----------

